# Elite XC Weigh in results (Gina made weight!!! EVENTUALLY)



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/12926/elitexc-heat-weigh-in-results.mma



> SUNRISE, Fla. -- The Chairman's Club at the BankAtlantic Center in Sunrise, Fla., plays host to today's weigh-ins for "EliteXC: Heat."
> 
> The weigh-ins precede Saturday's CBS-televised event, which features a main event of Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson vs. Ken Shamrock.
> 
> ...


After plenty of struggle, she made it.

She was neked


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

need to see pictures of this ray02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm pumped for this card. It's going to be the best one EXC puts on and i'm even more happy Gina made weight.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I really don't understand why Kenny is fighting a HW and he only weighed in at LHW lol Stupid.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, that is gonna make things even harder for Ken.


----------



## mmamark (Apr 18, 2008)

fuk pics where's the vid


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

NAKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What The HELL hahaa


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Carano naked at the weigh-ins?! Elite is getting SERIOUS about competing with the UFC


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JT42 said:


> Carano naked at the weigh-ins?! Elite is getting SERIOUS about competing with the UFC


You know if they convinced her to fight neaked they just might be able to compete.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

lol why is her dad holding up the towels


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

She is so ******* hot.. I LOVE IT!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

blaked said:


> lol why is her dad holding up the towels


If you have pics and aren't posting them we are going to have some problems.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.mmaconvert.com/2008/10/03/elitexc-heat-weigh-ins-video/

Full weigh in videos.

While Gina is weighing in naked one of the towels starts to fall and the guy zooms in it's ******* priceless.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> http://www.mmaconvert.com/2008/10/03/elitexc-heat-weigh-ins-video/
> 
> Full weigh in videos.
> 
> While Gina is weighing in naked one of the towels starts to fall and the guy zooms in it's ******* priceless.












so close.... :[


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wow, that whole ken pushing kimbo ordeal was so incredibly staged it's just plain stupid...my God that is lame elitexc...couldn't have been more obvious

kimbo via phantom punch


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> If you have pics and aren't posting them we are going to have some problems.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks blaked. I found the video after I posted that.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

almost-playboy needs to offer her $$$$$$$. plz


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

I was at the wiegh in that shit was scandalous. She weighed in 3 times back to back. First time she was over so she said it was the clothes and stripped down. She was still over got off the scale and immediately got back on the scale and magically droped weight. Florida Boxing Commission is a ******* joke.

I was at a weigh in once and a guy was fighting at 135. He weighed in at 150. The other guy weighed in at 134 after he weighed in him and his crew left. The manager of the fighter that didnt make weight dissapears with an official outside. The official comes back and goes to the fighter hey get on the scale really quick.

He gets on and weighs in 149 (started cutting) and I just walked by and saw the weight and the official goes, "136 he made weight". Then every one looks at me and im with a WTF face and I start laughing my ass off and walk away.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

mrmyz said:


> I was at the wiegh in that shit was scandalous. She weighed in 3 times back to back. First time she was over so she said it was the clothes and stripped down. She was still over got off the scale and immediately got back on the scale and magically droped weight. Florida Boxing Commission is a ******* joke.
> 
> I was at a weigh in once and a guy was fighting at 135. He weighed in at 150. The other guy weighed in at 134 after he weighed in him and his crew left. The manager of the fighter that didnt make weight dissapears with an official outside. The official comes back and goes to the fighter hey get on the scale really quick.
> 
> He gets on and weighs in 149 (started cutting) and I just walked by and saw the weight and the official goes, "136 he made weight". Then every one looks at me and im with a WTF face and I start laughing my ass off and walk away.


That's dirty. Sounds like some official got a nice boost to his kids college fund... and the other guy got a nice crushed in skull


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'm more than a little pissed off at Gina Carano. This is the second time she's had weight issues, and the fact that she didn't know where her weight was, walking out to that scale, is really annoying. She's a professional, and she should know better.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol I'm not pissed, if she had been spot on we wouldn't have that awesome GIF


----------

